# flash bios fail 0x4d0 acer 7741G



## wodomonster (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi, I tried updating my bios from v1.04 to the latest 1.26 provided by acer.
When I run winflash 17cp126 I get bios fail 0x4d0 error.

I also tried earlier versions of it, same thing happens.
Can anyone explain why and how to get it to run?
I also tried flashing from USB,all that happened is usb lit up couple of times and that was it,no sounds.
Sceen was black until I forced a shutdown.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi wodomonster,

May I ask, what's the issue with your computer that makes you want to flash the BIOS? What is the brand/model of your computer? Can your computer boot up to the Windows OS at least?


----------



## wodomonster (Sep 12, 2014)

My laptop is Acer 7741G, it has it's moods.
Sometimes I can watch videos and play games all day long without anything happening, but there are days when I get bsod on every video and game I play, sometimes right after bsod happened and I restarted.
It says atikmpag.sys is responsible and that display drivers stopped responding, when it's not that, then it's video scheduler bsod.
I've searched the wastelands and nothing helped me fix it, and I believe I tried everything from expanding atikmpag.sys to flashing bios, driver sweeping, installing without catalyst via device manager, different driver versions, different os and right now I have everything up to date, other than bios...

I failed a bios flash few times without it causing any damage, I can do everything normal like before.
I've found other ppl with errors like mine but no one knew how to help them.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A Bios flash is rarely, if ever, needed and is unlikely related to or a fix for your problem.
Laptops are designed/intended for general use. Gaming adds heat/stress to components and is more likely to be the source/cause of your problem.
Age of the laptop?
Are the cooling vents free from dust?
Try keeping the unit elevated to allow more fresh air to the vents.


----------



## wodomonster (Sep 12, 2014)

True, but that's the only option I have left and I can't even do it.
I am monitoring temperatures with GPU-Z and I don't believe atikmpag.sys bsod happened cause my card can't handle 50C temp. I've seen it go up to 90 and work fine.
Like I said, sometimes I have no problems at all with it, and sometimes it happens for every little thing I do.
My laptop is maybe 4 years old, vents are good, got a cooling pad below it.

Here is a report from WhoCrashed

Conclusion
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

10 crash dumps have been found and analyzed. 2 third party drivers have been identified to be causing system crashes on your computer. It is strongly suggested that you check for updates for these drivers on their company websites. Click on the links below to search with Google for updates for these drivers: 

atikmpag.sys (AMD multi-vendor Miniport Driver, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
atikmdag.sys (ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver, ATI Technologies Inc.)

If no updates for these drivers are available, try searching with Google on the names of these drivers in combination the errors that have been reported for these drivers and include the brand and model name of your computer as well in the query. This often yields interesting results from discussions from users who have been experiencing similar problems.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Question: What is WFlash64? I've never heard of it. From what I've found out is that winflash is from Asus and not Acer. You need to use Acer's Flash utility if they have one. 

Looking through Acer's driver/support page here I can't seem to find a BIOS update utility or anything thing on how to update date your BIOS. 

I would update any/all of your drivers to make sure that they are all current from the driver/support link.

This is the link for the US version. That first link is the UK version.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I found this from Acer.....How do I update the BIOS on my Acer Aspire One AOA110 or AOA150 netbook?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Here a video for a netbook but the process should be the same for your Aspire.

How to flash BIOS on Acer Aspire One ZG5 netbook. - YouTube


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

And this from NVISION forum.....ACER BIOS Update instructions - System & Video BIOS - LaptopVideo2Go Forums


----------



## wodomonster (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you, however, if you type in ASPIRE 7741G under model name(Acer | Download) you will be shown a page with drivers, documents, bios, etc. Under BIOS there are all the versions available, and if you download the latest one and extract it, you will end up with 2 folders, WINFLASH and DOS. Winflash gives me the 0x4d0 error like on the screenshot I provided. And I already tried DOS one via usb, and didn't work.


----------



## wuggawugga (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, 

Did you ever resolve this? I know this is an old thread but I cannot find much info on Google. 

Cheers


----------

